# Buckeye RC Info



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

The map posted on the premium has the right locations but not the correct stake listed for the locations here are the Corrections : Buckeye Retriever Club Open start location is at the Bean Property, at 10:00 am. The Derby starts at 8:00 am at the Detriech and Springer Farms, the Amateur starts at the Pikor Farm and the Qualifying starts at the Petox farm. All start times are correct.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Derby results????

open call backs???


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

All I heard is the last series of the derby was an tight inline triple. I heard this from someone there, not sure if it is true.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

kip said:


> All I heard is the last series of the derby was an tight inline triple. I heard this from someone there, not sure if it is true.


Not only a triple, a_ tight_ triple. Nice.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Charles C. said:


> Not only a triple, a_ tight_ triple. Nice.


I see that Jason Baker had half the field, the rest of them must have been darn good too if that's what it's coming to. Wow.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just got a phone call with callbacks for the Open & Q

Open to the WB: 1, 2, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 17, 18, 19, 24, 25, 29, 30, 36, 39, 40, 43 

Q to LB: 4, 5, 6 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 18, 19, 22, 24


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

12 dogs to the Open water marks: 2, 9, 10, 11, 15, 18, 24, 25, 30, 39, 40 & 43.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Qualifying finished with 10 dogs...1st-#7, 2nd-#11, 3rd-#6, 4th-#8, RJ-#24 Jams-18,13,10,9,19


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are the Derby placements from a text I just received.

1. #1
2. #10
3. #22
4. #21
RJ.18
Jams. 3, 7, 9, 13, 14


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats to Connie Swanson & Ready for winning the Am.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Scott Adams said:


> Congrats to Connie Swanson & Ready for winning the Am.


Double that Scott! Way to go!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Super excited for you and Ready, Connie! Congratulations!

rita and frank


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Any results for the Open


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Open:
1. #24 Shooter/Al Arthur
2. #30 Finnegan/ OH Pat Martin
3. #2 Karma/ Al Arthur
4 #11 Ten/ OH Barb Radtke

RJ. # 25
Jams. 9, 10, 18, 43

Amateur:
1 #30 Ready/ Connie Swanson
2. #16 Punch/ Alex Washburn
3. #25 Finnegan/ Pat Martin
4. #5 Hudson/ Jeff Lyons

RJ. #6
Jams. 15, 18, 22, 31, 35


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all Open finishers! Especially to the WINNER, Seaside's Rogue Warrior! Owned by Chip McEwen, Shooter was handled to the WIN by Al Arthur! Dora would be proud . . . I know we are!

rita and frank


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Rita, Frank and Chip. You know I've always been a fan of Shooter!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Barb! I will always remember our "boys" running Derbies together with special fondness. That qualified Shooter for the Nationals!!! That's three Dora offspring with AA WINS in the last month! 

rita


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Greg Seddon said:


> Open:
> 1. #24 Shooter/Al Arthur
> 2. #30 Finnegan/ OH Pat Martin
> 3. #2 Karma/ Al Arthur
> ...


Congrats to all. It was my pleasure to judge these wonderfully talented animals.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats, Dan Storts on the Derby win with Lucy. Sounds like it was a tough one.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to all! 

I want to thank the Open judges... Scotty Seward and Dan Wegner. I really enjoyed you both and would run under either of you in a New York minute it was fun and relaxed. I remember Dan saying "come on guys it's the open it's supposed to be big and scary" Scotty your holding blind drescriptions and drawings were great. But most impressive was both of your bird placement... top notch. 

Thank you all at Buckeye Retriever Club.

Barb


----------

